

ASK HN: Reverse Van Eck Phreaking? Van Eck Code Injection - HalfCockedJack

I&#x27;ve been reading up on Van Eck Phreaking, and just had a though. Does anyone think that it would be possible to force instructions to the CPU using wireless signals, or even just disrupt the pipeline using strong EM interference?
======
PaulHoule
You can definitely screw electronics up. Try putting a cell phone or other
digital device in a microwave oven, you will blow all the transistors in it.

The same microwave tube, removed from the microwave, and connected to a horn
antenna, will crash a computer if it is pointed at it. Just watch out for your
eyes, because they are the easiest part of you to cook.

I think hitting that sweet spot where you could inject specific code would be
impossible or hard, but definitely if you want a crash you can get a crash.

